# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Diskot dhe droga.

## julka

A eshte e vertete qe ne disko shperndahet droge?

----------


## hiedi

po po nuk u shpernda ne disko ku te shperndahet 

por ti i thuaj:
"Jo faleminderit, me ben keq"

dhe asnje nuk ta jep me zor

----------


## babetironsja

shume e vertete. biles e ke ne poshte atyre ku ulesh ka shume mundesi

----------


## oltis

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## julka

je i madhe fare,per ate pergjigje qe ke dhe.
flm shume. :elefanti:   :elefanti:

----------


## WaNgStA

eehh rrusho ku ka vend sot qe nuk shperndahet droga 
diskoja esht nji nga vendet e para qe shperndahet droga.

Po mir ti zemra eke provuar ndonje her vet? lool

----------


## YllBote

ne disko dihet qe droga shperndahet .. por ama nuk eshte nga vended e para.. mund te jete nga vended e fundit... une se di ku jeton por ketu ku jetoj une duhet te jesh 18 vjec ose me older.. po nuk qe nuk te lejohet te hysh.. une per vete kam hyr me fake id.. por aty ama kishe polica and stuff... prandaj s'ma merr mendja qe te shperndahet droga aq shume ne disko ( spo them qe nuk shperndahet fare )

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Une mendoj se shperndahet por varet dhe se ne cfare disko shkon !! Dhe sa lart e kane security bodigardat

P.S Me falni qe se thash ne Shqip ate fjal..por nuk e dija si i thone....  :i ngrysur: 

~laterz~  :shkelje syri:

----------


## roxana

groge neper disko ka por nuk i jepet cdokujt keshtu qe mos ki frike te shkosh ne disko dhe nje keshille ne qofte se njeh ndonje njeri te ri ne dicko ms pi as nje lloj alkoli se nuk idihet se si perfundon puna se alkoli te ben per vete sidomos kur je me ndonje shoqeri te kenaqeshme.

me respekt roxana

----------


## roxana

me fal droge jo groge

----------


## ekrem

droga shperdahet kudo per ne duhet ta luftojme spse ajo shkatrron ate qe keni menduar ta ndertoni dhe gjith shoqerin pra ju them stop te droga mos provoni per kurreshtje vetem ata qe e perdori dine te tregojne per ate per jeten e etj.tyre normal fillon te rinia ne klube ne disko apo ne oborre shkollore te gjitha keto jane vende ku shperndahet apo perdoret.

----------


## ExEL

O Julka meqe ra fjala per drogen , qe ta dish ti droga shitet neper qoshet e ruges , neper shpirat , neper ruge , neper disko un ketu jetoj ne Ghetto ne lagja ime ne cdo qoshe ruge shitet droge. Un me weed=hashash merem per dit dat's my thing un nuk e di se cfar lloj droge kerkon ti kokain, heroin, speed meth, weed, hash, acid, hydro, crack, angel dust e shum e shum te tjera 

Just let me know what you lookin for  
I'll hook you up 


 HOLLA

----------


## Viki

> _Postuar më parë nga ExEL_ 
> *O Julka meqe ra fjala per drogen , qe ta dish ti droga shitet neper qoshet e ruges , neper shpirat , neper ruge , neper disko un ketu jetoj ne Ghetto ne lagja ime ne cdo qoshe ruge shitet droge. Un me weed=hashash merem per dit dat's my thing un nuk e di se cfar lloj droge kerkon ti kokain, heroin, speed meth, weed, hash, acid, hydro, crack, angel dust e shum e shum te tjera 
> 
> Just let me know what you lookin for  
> I'll hook you up 
> 
> 
>  HOLLA*


Exel, sa mire ben qe ofron droge ti.  ?!?!?!?!!?
Une se kuptoj me ca mendje u shkruan adoleshenteve per droge. 
?????????
Nejse....

----------


## tom

ej exel.me i fjal kur te vij anej nga phili do na nderosh me noi qese me kerpurdha....

----------


## tom

se harova....

----------


## tom

o plako a e ke pa filmin cheech choong up in smoke

----------


## Drenushi

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Se di si qendron puna ne Shqiperi, por tani pas postimeve tuaja e shoh se nuk dallon shume nga kjo ne Kosove, edhe ketu me se shpeshti ndodh ne Disco, por edhe ne oborret shkollore, ku dilerat e droges sillen te maskuar si "engjuj", megjitate nuk ka shume rendesi te dihet ku shperndahet eshte polica per ato une, por rendesi ka qe te jemi te vetedijshem se ajo eshte shume e demshme, konsumimin e droges une e quaj vetvrajse te mundimshme dhe te ngadalshme, po deshe tia shkurtosh vetvehtes jeten, beje shpejt dhe pa dhimbje, e jo ta mundosh vehten familjen dhe te shihesh ne qytet si dele e zeze, thjeshte e tere kjo histori mund te perfundoje me nje JO.

Nga zemra,
Drenushi

----------


## AnDI_20

Pershendetje Malliste  :buzeqeshje: .... Amon Si Bojn Ene keto Shqiptart Krizaa i Ke Te Gjithe ..... 

Lenje Mer Drogen Po Kapni Nej Teme tjeter Se Na Moret Ne Qafe Me Ate Droge :P ...

Ene Te CODE Kuptohet se kush osht ....Kujdes Mer Lal Se Je Mu Ke Veni Ti .... Me E Shit Ene Ti Te Mori Lumi...

Nejse Pak shaka Ju Uroj Te Gjithve Ta Pine  :perqeshje:  Mos Ta Pini Se Ju Ben Mire 


Me Respekt Andi....

----------


## lushnjare_embel

> _Postuar më parë nga YllBote_ 
> *ne disko dihet qe droga shperndahet .. por ama nuk eshte nga vended e para.. mund te jete nga vended e fundit... une se di ku jeton por ketu ku jetoj une duhet te jesh 18 vjec ose me older.. po nuk qe nuk te lejohet te hysh.. une per vete kam hyr me fake id.. por aty ama kishe polica and stuff... prandaj s'ma merr mendja qe te shperndahet droga aq shume ne disko ( spo them qe nuk shperndahet fare )*


thats what i think too

----------


## AngelGirl

Droga shperndahet gjithandeja jo vec ne disco, jan sh vende qe droga shperndahet me shum se neper disco.
Mendoj se po i the Jo dhe pik ste ben njeri mezorr ta pish.
Kurse ne disco dhe mund ta hedhin ne pije, por kjo eshte nga kujdesija juaj...se me ke shkoni ne disco dhe sa besim i keni atij personi qe ju shoqeron.
Gjithashtu mendoj se deri sa mos te kaloni limitin e pijes jeni te zotet te zgjidhni gjerat vete...qofse kalon limitin lool re ne baglt e lopeve :P

----------

